# Affidavit of marriage by USA embassy in Athens,Greece



## Paralia (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi everyone

I would be grateful if you could clarify the following in case you have been through the same process.

My would be husband will get an affidavit of marriage from USA embassy in Athens,Greece.

I still cannot understand whether this affidavit needs translation and “epikirosi” by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Greece or if it’s greek version signed at the embassy is accepted as an official translation.In this case, does it need only epikirosi and where is this done so as to submitted with all other documents and apply for a marriage license in Greece?

Does anyone who has been through this process recently can clarify?

Thank you in advance


----------



## sitara555shakti (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi,
I went to the US embassy and filled out the form there with my husband.
The form has two sides - One side is in English, one side is in Greek.
Very easy.
Then I swore infront the consulate officer that the info I filled out is correct.
Then she signs the paper and stamped it.
That was all.
Fairly uncomplicated process for us.
Good luck!


----------

